# Some new 'art deco' style soda bottles



## iggyworf (Aug 25, 2013)

Here are 3 'art deco' syle bottles I recently got. All from my home state of Michigan. I think from the 20's. The nehi has design pat'd date of march 3 1925 on the bottom. It's from Battle Creek Mi. The Faygo is from Detroit. The other is Highland Park Ginger Ale Co.


----------



## splante (Aug 25, 2013)

nice


----------



## madman (Aug 25, 2013)

great group of michigan bottles that faygo is sweet!


----------



## toms sc (Aug 25, 2013)

nice soda pops


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 25, 2013)

'art deco'?


----------



## epackage (Aug 26, 2013)

I think ya scared em off Pat


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I hope not, but I just don't for the life of me see anything about these bottles to meet the criteria for it belonging to that genre [art deco].

 For some reason...............I can't figure out why, decorated/deco bottles have now morphed into 'art deco' bottles.


 Decorated yes, art deco.................no.

 Then again I hear Thoreau's drummer.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 26, 2013)

ART DECCO!...........................YES.

 Having postive things to say goes alot farther.

 Deco Soda Bottles - A Guide to Collecting Those Fancy Embossed Soda Bottles of the 1920's and 30's by Brian Wade. Published in 2003, this 103 page book provides an alphabetical listing with descriptions of over 400 of the best and most frequently found deco-era specialty soda bottles, with over 250 bottles photographed. Includes price estimates, a brief history of the evolution of these soda bottles and a bibliography. This is the only volume devoted solely to these fascinating soda bottles. 

 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=art+deco+soda+bottles
 
 There seems to be alot of these "art decco" bottles on ebay.
 
 Call them what you want.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 26, 2013)

Positive things to say........................like what?

 I can't help but be true to myself and my opinion.

 As far as the book goes, I'm quite familiar w/ it. Hell, I've even read it and know what Mr. Wades take on what he considers a deco bottle  on page -2-..............................which just happens to be a 'decorated' bottle. However he does mention the fact that they were popular in the 'art deco' peroid. I myself have seen them used up until the 1960s. Far past the 'art deco' peroid.

 As far as the ebay listings go, just because maybe 147 people hav it wrong, that does not make it right.

 I know I've beat thing to death over the years but according to one deffinition, art deco represents " luxury, glamor and exurberance". Something that is lacking in so many of the bottles that are called 'art deco'.

 Even the font is as far removed from art deco font is as possible.

 Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww the hell wid it, they're art geko or anything you want to call them.

 Oh yea, it's only one 'c' in deco.

 But for curiosity's sake, what attributes do these bottles possess to warrent the title 'art deco'?


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 27, 2013)

[8|]


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm with Pat.
 Fancy embossed for sure.
 Art deco styled, umm, okay if you like.  Art deco influenced, sure.   Faygo has a waist, Nehi has a date?  Neither proof of art deco-ness.   Eye of the beholder, thing...but with practice and experience one can understand it all.

 That said, I don't believe that any bottles, like the ones pictured, from the 50's and 60's are, or deserve to be called art deco.   It's a matter of timing.  They are just not...imho.

 My opinion counts here, I believe, as I display as many fancy decorated  non-acl, non-slug plated, embossed bottles in many different glass colors as that book does.  Not the same ones, mind you


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 27, 2013)

Some fancy embossed bottles off the shelf: 
 Part One
*Quinabeer*...from Cuba
*Grover's Mellow Mist Beverages*
*Sun Punch*
*Johnson's Beverages*

 One of these is as 'late' as 1947.


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 27, 2013)

Some fancy embossed from the shelf:
  Two
*Papy's*
*Pam Pa*
*Wescola*
*Uncle Jo*...no city but weird yellow amber colored

 Enjoy 'em and call them anything you like.


 I got 'em and you don't! Neener! Neener! ...S. Cooper


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 27, 2013)

lol at me.

 Will I ever be able to accurately, successfully and reliably download a frikken photo?
 Me thinks...not.

 So to me I declare: Nanny nanny boo boo!


----------



## celerycola (Aug 27, 2013)

I blame Bob.


> ORIGINAL:
> 
> For some reason...............I can't figure out why, decorated/deco bottles have now morphed into 'art deco' bottles.


----------



## T D (Aug 27, 2013)

''


----------



## sw arkansas (Aug 31, 2013)

fishnuts-  I am in Arkansas I am looking for star nu grape from Arkadelphia and Fordyce and possibly Eudora . brian


----------



## celerycola (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the second.


> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> ''


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 31, 2013)

sw arkansas,
 ...So am I, bro, so am I.
 When you say you possibly need NuGrape Eudora, do you mean that it's possible you need it, or that it's possible that there is one?  I think I know...even though NuGrape Eudora was NOT on my Wanted List, it is now...so I guess it's possible that I need one too.

 I have none of the three cities inquired.  I'll pick two of each up when i discover them.

 grant


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 2, 2013)

Its as simple as 1-2-3

 Art Deco and Deco are *synonymous*!

 1. Art Dec-o 

 Noun;

 A style of decorative art developed originally in the 1920s and marked chiefly by geometric motifs, curvilinear forms, and sharply defined outlines. 

 2. Dec-o

 Noun; 

 Of, pertaining to, or suggestive of art deco design.


  3. SynÂ·onÂ·yÂ·mous

 Adjective;

 Having the character of synonyms or a synonym; equivalent in meaning; expressing or implying the same idea.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 2, 2013)

Just for the record ...

 The terms "Art Deco / Deco" were first used in the 1960s and not in the 1920s or 1930s.  Prior to the 1920s and 30s the rightful term was "Moderne"  

 Because slang terms have a way of creeping into things, somewhere along the line someone started calling 1920s through the 1940s geometric/motif style of soda bottles as "Deco" soda bottles when they rightfully should have been called "Moderne / Modern" soda bottles.

 http://antiques.about.com/od/furniturestyles/a/DecoModerne052911.htm


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanx sodapopbob for that "postive" info about the term "art Deco". I am sorry it offended some people. I do agree with some other members on how this forum should "work."  Fun, enjoyable, informative and helpful. I am still a newbie and love all the good help I can get. I just collect what I like. (mostly pepsi's & mnt dew's)Let's enjoy bottles.
 I will post a new one I just got over the weekend on the new to collection section. Hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## Eric (Sep 2, 2013)

Wanting to stay positive but being a art major and art deco as my favorite era.. it was called art deco in the 20s which followed another one of my favorite styles, art nouveau.... But not saying some of the bottles shown aren't in art deco style... the first of the 3 (left bottle shows deco type patterns)
 bottle can indeed be deco style, but maybe not from the deco era (age).... Nehi again has some deco form. Then came your more streamlined and modern era.... then the 60s when everything went anyway....

 Found this on Wikipedia... "The first use of the term Art Deco has been attributed to architect Le Corbusier, who penned a series of articles in his journal L'Esprit nouveau under the headline 1925 Expo: Arts DÃ©co. He was referring to the 1925 Exposition Internationale des Arts DÃ©coratifs et Industriels Modernes (International Exposition of Modern Decorative and Industrial Arts).[3]

 The term was used more generally in 1966 when a French exhibition celebrating the 1925 event was held under the title Les AnnÃ©es 25: Art DÃ©co/Bauhaus/Stijl/Esprit Nouveau.[4]"


----------



## Eric (Sep 2, 2013)

Read all about it...

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_Deco


 Tamara de Lempicka one of my favorite artist... and the Chrysler Building in New York City - Classic Deco!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 2, 2013)

Eric ~

 I think we are on the same page here, the only difference being that I am talking about *common usage* of the terms Art Deco and Deco and not a first use/brief mention of it in a random publication. The terms really caught on in the mid to late 1960s and has been in common usage ever since. But even more significant than that, I'm saying bottle collectors in the 1950s and early 1960s did not refer to 1920s-30s soda bottles as Deco bottles. They referred to them as ...

 (To be continued)

 Bob

 ~ * ~

 http://www.helium.com/items/668442-art-deco-a-history-and-perspective

 "The term Art Deco was first coined in November 1966 by Hilary Gelson."

 ~ * ~ 

 "The term Art Deco was used by Hilary Gelson in the London Times, November 2, 1966 but was not adopted until 1968, when used by the English Art critic Bevis Hillier, prior to them it had been coined Moderne, Jazz Moderne and Zig Zag."

 http://www.artdecopb.org/whatis.html

 ~ * ~

 More Hilary Gelson ...

 http://rechercher.tumblr.com/post/51675790112/the-term-art-deco-was-first-coined-in-november

 http://pampillonia.com/jewelry-guide/periods


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 2, 2013)

In case anyone is wondering when bottle collecting clubs became a popular, nationally organized hobby ...

 http://www.ricksbottleroom.com/bottleclubs.htm

 San Diego Antique Bottle And Collectibles Club, San Diego, Started in *1965* at Julian California, the San Diego Antique Bottle & Collectibles Club is the oldest continuously meeting bottle & collectibles club in the world.

 ( I live in the San Diego area and the wife (widow) of San Diego's first bottle club president is a neighbor of mine )

 Bob

 To be continued ...


----------



## Eric (Sep 2, 2013)

Ha... Wonder if Hilary, in the 1960s, read Le Corbusier's â€œrandom publicationsâ€ from the 1920s.[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 2, 2013)

The question I'm raising is ...

*What were 1920s thru 1940s soda bottles called by 1950s bottle collectors?*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 2, 2013)

Reworded / More Specific ...

 What were 1920s thru 1940s ( *geometrically / stylishly embossed*) soda bottles called by 1950s *and early 1960s* bottle collectors?


----------



## Eric (Sep 2, 2013)

â€œOld Bottlesâ€ []


----------



## Eric (Sep 3, 2013)

Wonder at that time if collectors even cared or thought about it... Man would have liked to have
 been collecting at that time.. soda machines by the 1000s were scrapped or went to landfills.... depression
 glass, pottery was nickeled and dimed at yard sales if not thrown out all together...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2013)

*Clue* ...

 In 1926 (which was a peak year of the so called deco era) the Illinois Glass Company referred to the types of bottles in question as ...

 1.  *Special Patented Soda Bottles*

 and ...

 2.  *Private Mold Soda Bottles*

 If the term 'Deco' was being used at the time [1926], then why didn't the Illinois Glass Company refer to them as such?

 http://www.sha.org/bottle/igco1926.htm

 ~ * ~

 ( Of course this is only a *clue* and doesn't answer my initial question )


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2013)

[ 1926 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2013)

Side Note ...

 After conducting an hours long search of the Internet, the earliest use of the words *Art Deco Bottle* I could find was from ...

 The Times-Union Newspaper / Warsaw Indiana

*1976*

 http://xrl.us/bprq9f 

 This is not to say there are not earlier references - only that this was the earliest I could find. I found no end of the term from the 1990s and 2000s, but nothing prior to 1976 - and it refers to a perfume bottle. As for deco soda bottle references, Brian Wade's 2003 book "Deco Soda Bottles," is one of the earliest uses of the terms I could find.

 By the way, there is another clue in this post which pertains to my initial question.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2013)

I searched until I was blue in the face and the best I could come up with is as follows ...

*Timeline of the earliest and common usage of the specifically worded terms listed* ...

 Term: *Art Deco* 

 1925 ~ Le Corbusier ~ Article(s) ~ Expo: Arts DÃ©co

 1966 ~ Hilary Gelson ~ Newspaper ~ London Times: November 2, 1966

 1968 ~ Bevis Hillier ~ Book ~ "Art Deco of the 20s and 30s"

 Term: *Art Deco Bottle*

 1976 ~ Newspaper ~ The Times-Union ~ Warsaw, Indiana

 Term: *Deco Soda Bottle*

 2003 ~ Brian Wade ~ Book ~ "Deco Soda Bottles"

 ~ * ~

 It appears that Brian Wade originated the term "Deco Soda Bottle"

 ~ * ~

 But that still leaves the question:  What did collectors call deco soda bottles in the 1950s and 1960s?

 Clue:  It wasn't "Deco Soda Bottles"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2013)

P.S. ~

 If anyone can find an earlier use of the specific words "Deco Soda Bottle"  than Brian Wade's 2003 book, please let us know.

 Thanks

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> But that still leaves the question:  What did collectors call deco soda bottles in the 1950s and 1960s?


 
 I'd guess they called them garbage or recycling considering at the time they probably weren't very collectible...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Okey doke ... then let's rephrase the question.

 What did collectors call deco soda bottles in the *1970s*?

 Clue: It wasn't deco soda bottles!


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 3, 2013)

I have kinda stayed away from this post, as these bottle are of little interest to me, but I remember a guy who used to be in the Stockton Historical Bottle Society in the late 60s early seventies who used to refer to them as geometrics, he used to pay us members who dug and poked around up to 3 dollars for them, if they were clean and undinged, about what I feel they are worth at best today........


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2013)

Andy ~

 Thanks

 Score one for "*geometrics*"

 (Now we're making some progress)    [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Eric (Sep 3, 2013)

Where is all this going? Does it matter? Is there a right or wrong answer? I bet different locations/regions have
 total different answers... 
 Its like do you call it soda, soda pop, pop, coke, etc.
 I guess it's neat your looking for answers if you have time for this... but do you... you have time to â€œresearchâ€ what
 people call soda bottles from the 40s-70s? Come on... Give yourself a rest... Don't chase this rabbit...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  iggyworf
> 
> Thanx sodapopbob for that "postive" info about the term "art Deco". I am sorry it offended some people. I do agree with some other members on how this forum should "work."  Fun, enjoyable, informative and helpful. I am still a newbie and love all the good help I can get.


 
 If its okay with everyone, I'm just trying to help out a *newbie*. All iggyworf/Rich intended was to share some cool bottles and the next thing you know he is being scrutinized for using a term [ deco soda bottle ] that is an accepted term these days and one that most collectors can relate to and will undoubtedly be the norm from now on. I just thought it would be interesting to research and discuss where and when the term originated - better that than to pick on a newbie and scare him off simply for wanting to share and be a member of the forum. 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 4, 2013)

How'z about I just cut to the chase before the wolves come out and turn this into another "bully the new kid" thread. There's already enough of that going on and hopefully the administration won't allow another one.

 Bob

 ~ * ~

 Don't blame it on me, I didn't create the term *Deco Soda Bottle*. Brian Wade did! (Thanks Brian, I plan to purchase your book soon).

 Bob

 ~ * ~

 Read all about it ...

 http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/DecoSoda_BookReview.pdf


----------



## diggerdirect (Sep 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> In case anyone is wondering when bottle collecting clubs became a popular, nationally organized hobby ...
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Bob, not to hi-jack thread just curious.[8|]
   I've got a shoulder patch from our bottle club handed down to me by my uncle dated 1965 (I didn't join until 1971) Empire State Bottle Collectors Association (ESBCA) Syracuse, NY.  Must have been the year collectors began organizing clubs coast to coast?

 Al


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 4, 2013)

Stockton Historical bottle Society started in either 65 or 66, good years in Cali for digging bottles, the freeways were going thru all sorts of old downtowns in Cali cities, bottles being dug everywhere including Deco Sodas (Geometrics)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 4, 2013)

For digger ~

 You didn't hijack my thread - I hijacked iggyworf's thread - so no apologies necessary towards me.  []

 1965 does indeed seem to be a starting date for bottle collecting clubs. 

 For andy ~

 Based on my findings ... 

 "The first recognized bottle club was actually started in Sacramento, California by John Tibbitts during the mid 1960â€™s. It was called The Antique Bottle Collectors Association, which later became the Federation of Historic Bottle Collectors or FOHBC."

 Scroll to the fourth picture / "American Bottles" 

 http://www.americanbottle.com/the-current-state-of-the-bottle-hobby/

 ( I believe the date for the Sacramento club was also 1965 but not certain )

 ~ * ~

 As for some of the earliest books specifically related to soda bottles ...

 "A History of the American Soft Drink Industry: Bottled Carbonated Beverages" By: John J. Riley ~ 1958

 ... appears to be one of the best. I looked online and the least expensive copy I could find was for $214.00. Riley published another soft drink book in 1946.

 Scroll to Riley, John J.

 http://www.sha.org/bottle/references.htm


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanx again Sodapopbob. I actually like reading about all the info you research on bottles or any other given subject. No apologies needed for 'hijacking' this thread. If you got the time and enjoy digging deep for answers about things pertaining to bottles and helping out, then do it.  Alot of the other people give out good info as well. I'm sure all of the people on here like it too. Thanx to you too Eric for your input. 

 'Art Deco' 'Art Moderne' 'Fancy Embossed' we all know what kind of bottles they are. Call them which ever one you wish.

 I just might have to get that book also!

 Well then, Here is another 'fancy embossed deco morderne' bottle a coworker got me 2wks ago . Nu Icy from Pittsburgh Kansas. Odd looking crack on it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

Rich ~

 That's another cool Deco soda bottle!

 Here's the patent for it. I have often wondered if the "eyes" are actually on the bottle itself or only on the patent image?

*George N. Mas
 Number: 17, 803
 Filed: January 22, 1929
 Patented: September 16, 1930*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

I was searching through some newspaper archives and found an interesting article from 1970. The article is too large to post in its entirety and would not be readable if I did, so I cropped out a couple of paragraphs from it that I thought were of the most interest ...

 From ...

*The Christian Science Monitor ~ December 16, 1970 ~ By Marilyn Hoffman*

 Notice where the author wrote ... "Art Deco--which didn't even have a name to call its own until two years ago --"

 Which is most likely referring to the popularity the term received by Bevis Hiller in his 1968 book "Art Deco of the 20s and 30s"

 [ Snippet 1 of 2  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

I like where the author adds ...

 "*She forgot to mention the numerous Egyptian and American Indian motifs.*"

 [  Snippet 2 of 2  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

Meet ...

*Bevis Hiller*

 http://www.gentlemansgazette.com/art-deco-book-review-hillier/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

I especially like this from the book ...

*Postcard History Series ~ Rockford ~ 1920 and Beyond

 By: Eric A. Johnson ~ Copyright 2004*

 Notice the caption where it says ...

 "This newly opened ... *Art Moderne-styled* soft drink bottling and distribution facility ..."

 Had the author been familiar with Bevis Hiller's 1968 book and Brian Wade's 2003 book, I suspect he would have used the term "Deco-styled" instead of "Moderne-styled"

 http://xrl.us/bpr5j8


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

In conclusion ...

 Based on everything I can find on the subject, I honestly believe it was *The Soda Fizz's* 2003 review of Brian Wade's book that initially launched the popularity of the term "Deco Soda Bottle." During it's heyday, the Soda Fizz magazine was an extremely popular publication with soda bottle collectors and clubs and, I believe, had a huge influence on the hobby as a whole. It wouldn't surprise me if after the review was published that collectors nationwide adopted the new term as the norm.  

 http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/DecoSoda_BookReview.pdf

 Sodapopbob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

One final aspect to this I'm working on is to try and determine when the earliest use of the term "Deco Soda Bottle" was used on *eBay*. There isn't an easy shortcut to doing this I am aware of and expect it will take some time to research it - but if someone does know of a quick reference shortcut for searching eBay archives, please let us know, or else do the research yourself and let us know what you find. I'm basing my search on the belief that the term "Deco Soda Bottle" first emerged sometime around the time that Brian Wade's book and the Soda Fizz review of it came out in 2003

 The earliest eBay use of the term I have been able to find so far is ...

*2006*

 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/antique-art-deco-soda-bottle-hellertown-pa-must


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

P.S. ~

 I forgot to mention I also intended to search this forum and just found this ...

*Member:  brianwpopbottle

 From:  June 4, 2005*

 I have a feeling I'm not going to find anything earlier than this on eBay or elsewhere.

 Check it out ... ( And, yes, I know who the member is/was ) ... [sm=thumbup.gif]

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-27679/mpage-1/key-deco%252Csoda%252Cbottle/tm.htm#27953


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

P.S. ~ P.S.

 According to the forum archives, Brian was only involved in about six threads. Here's the earliest I could find ...

*May 2005*

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-26743/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#26943


----------



## zecritr (Sep 5, 2013)

Fantastic bottles there,to bad the site isn't still up or been moved
 great find


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

zecritr ~

 I ditto that!

 I tried the link, too, and it didn't work for me either. I suspect he shut it down in order to direct attention to purchasing his book instead.

 ~ * ~

 Notice in his June 2005 post where he said ...

 "*I had heard it used by some collectors for the past several years but it is not an official name for the category - but it fits the time period of the bottles (the deco design era was during the 1920's and 30's)*

 ~ * ~

 Although I do not intend to research it, nor ask Brian about it, I will always wonder who "some collectors" were?  Plus, I think its cool that we had the honor of his comments and that the answer to my initial question was in our own backyard this whole time.

 Bob


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> One final aspect to this I'm working on is to try and determine when the earliest use of the term "Deco Soda Bottle" was used on *eBay*.


 Worthpoint is the only resource to try and determine this and you won't find anything earlier than 2006, they have exclusive rights to completed Ebay auctions. No more Googling for these results....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

Jim ~

 Thanks. I was thinking WorthPoint might be the best source for eBay stuff but I wasn't sure.

 ~ * ~

 I unpacked some of my old-old (1963 thru 1967) bottle books today and discovered that the most common term in them for describing 1920s and 1930s soda bottles was ... 

 "*Decorated*" soda bottles (One of which made a specific reference to an "Eye-Se" bottle)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

P.S. ~

 Little did the authors of those 1963 thru 1967 books know that the term "Decorated" would eventually (2003) evolve into "Deco"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

Just for the record ...

 Here's a scan of the "Eye-Se" listing from the book ...

*Bottle Collector's Handbook & Pricing Guide
 By: John T. Yount
 Copyright : 1967*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

And this ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

And this ... (Valued at $3 to $5 in 1967)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

Final P.S. on the subject ...

 In 1967 I was 15 years old and wouldn't develop an interest in collecting soda bottles until nine years later (1976) when I was 24 years old. At the time, and throughout my 37 years of collecting, I never had much interest in Deco soda bottles and wasn't fully aware of the term "Decorated" soda bottle until just today. I'm 61 years old now and learn something new everyday ... [sm=thumbup.gif]

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> For some reason...............I can't figure out why, decorated/deco bottles have now morphed into 'art deco' bottles.
> 
> Decorated yes, art deco.................no.


 

 And, no, I haven't forgotten the above and acknowledge it. However, the common and accepted term is "Deco" now and likely will be from now on. At least we know now how the term decorated "morphed" into Deco ... because Brian Wade invented the term!

 Bob


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Final P.S. on the subject ...
> 
> ...


 
 Bob? Do you understand what Dennis and myself were saying now?

 I almost feel vindicated.[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  iggyworf
> 
> Here are 3 'art deco' syle bottles I recently got. All from my home state of Michigan. I think from the 20's. The nehi has design pat'd date of march 3 1925 on the bottom. It's from Battle Creek Mi. The Faygo is from Detroit. The other is Highland Park Ginger Ale Co.


 

 Osia ~

 The main reasons I joined this discussion are twofold ...

 First:  Because in iggyworf's opening comments all he was attempting to do was *share* some soda bottles from his collection. Granted, he used the term '*art deco*' to describe them, which might not be the accepted terminology most collectors use these days to describe the category, but I'm sure if he were allowed the opportunity to explain himself fully that he would likely have change his description to 'Deco' and drop the word 'Art.' But irregardless of the exact wording he used, the majority of us knew what he meant and focused on the bottles themselves and not the wording. Notice in the first few replies how other members said things like "nice" and "great." But then you and a few others came along and instead of just enjoying iggyworf's pictures, you started splitting-hairs and scrutinizing him for his choice of wording. And then the next thing we see is a simple thread turned into a monstrosity of who was right and who was wrong regarding the choice of words. Had the comments continued in appreciation of a newbie simply wanting to share some cool bottles, this thread might have developed into one where other members would have shared some of their so called 'Deco' bottles and that would have been that - with no major debate to disrupt it. But that wasn't the case, which is unfortunate because it could have been a worthwhile discussion that included some really cool bottles. 

 Second:  Because I felt iggyworf was being unjustly scrutinized and bullied, I decided to take the discussion in a different direction in the hope of emphasizing that no matter what the wording, the term "Deco Soda Bottles" had an origin - is accepted these days by most collectors - and that it is here to stay no matter how desperately others might like to change it. Brian Wade's 2003 book was endorsed by some fairly influential people, and if the term "Deco Soda Bottle" is okay with ...

 1. The Soda Fizz
 2. Cecil Munsey
 3. Rick Sweeney
 4. And numerous others

 ... then its totally okay and acceptable by me! [sm=thumbup.gif]

 Respectfully,

 Bob


----------



## celerycola (Sep 8, 2013)

No one was trying to bully a new collector. Unfortunately he was misled by bad information on a lengthy, earlier thread on this site and someone tried to point him in the right direction. If he had been going to bottle shows fifteen years ago he would have found Brian Wade gathering material for his Deco Soda book and talking terminology with other collectors. 

 There is no substitute for going to bottle shows, talking with experienced collectors, and buying well-researched books to learn about bottles. Very few of your questions will be answered using Google.


> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  celery
> Very few of your questions will be answered using Google.
> 
> 
> > *BULL!*


----------



## fishnuts (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry!
 I didn't notice any bullying, unjustified or otherwise.

 And scrutiny is part and parcel of this entire forum, dontcha see.  If you can't scrutinize or be scrutinized without your panties getting in an uproar, well...it's time to grow up.

 I never grew tired of doing hundreds of hours of looking at bottle bases, logging data, making comparisons as to similiaritys and differences, finding anomalies and uncovering history as only the bottles (not myth, legend lore, books, authors, can tell.)  
 I never grew tired of responses.  Bullying, unjustified or otherwise...lol.
 I grew tired of the hardheads  wanting to keep believing in their myths and not learn.
 But, hey, thats what one gets to do here.  Stay where you are.  Grow and move on.
 I grew a hard skin, plowed on, learned to accept all you mokes just the way you are.  My research is unchanged and unchallenged.

 And bottles from the 50's and 60's are not Art Deco...imho.


----------



## bottleopop (Sep 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> There is no substitute for going to bottle shows, talking with experienced collectors, and buying well-researched books to learn about bottles. Very few of your questions will be answered using Google.


 
 There is also no substitute for continued research and learning.

 Let us not be saying that either is wrong.  []


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2013)

Careful... believe it or not... but not everything on Google or any other search engine is 100% truth...
 hours of â€œresearchâ€ online may not be enough.... sometimes it takes years of reading, talking
 one on one with others.. looking into other forms of media... online is one way... but not the only way.


----------



## celerycola (Sep 9, 2013)

That's why I started the thread pinned to the top of the Soda category "Soda Bottle Research Links on the Web." Several members have added to that thread. Unfortunately what is on the web is just the tip of the iceberg compared to what can be learned from books and going toa bottle show.


> ORIGINAL:  bottleopop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M.C.Glass (Sep 10, 2013)

This thread has been informative and pretty amusing too, but the original point's been lost. Madman had it right, Look at that Faygo bottle! A "peanut" Faygo bottle?? Awesome! []



> ORIGINAL:  iggyworf
> 
> Here are 3 'art deco' syle bottles I recently got. All from my home state of Michigan. I think from the 20's. The nehi has design pat'd date of march 3 1925 on the bottom. It's from Battle Creek Mi. The Faygo is from Detroit. The other is Highland Park Ginger Ale Co.


----------

